# Spooks is back Monday



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Absolutely love this programme and its back this coming Monday with a 2 parter - concluding episode Tuesday


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I am a fan too, I watched all the series. I got very excited at the beginning of the week when I heard it was back  . 

Future Mummy


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

when i seen the title i was wondering where spooks had been, She is a member on ff    
Then when i read i realised ur on about the series   it is a good series xxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yep I'm excited too. Have to admit though that Rupert Penry-Jones is the real reason I watch it   Seemingly Richard Armitage is in theis series too (yum yum)


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

I've been watching all the old series on DVD from Love Film.  Adam Carter is mine, all mine.... Mwah ha ha ha haaaaaa!                   

Jen
xxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Ohhhhhh I'm just lurrvvving Adam Carter! YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I always do not like the new people at first but them end up loving them - missing Adam though


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I knew RPJ (he's mine by the way   ) was going but think it's a bit unfair to take him from us so soon   Loving the rest of it tho.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Watched it last night after recording it mid week...... OMG            How could they do that in the FIRST episode!!!!!! I was gob smacked. Just won't be the same without RPJ (Cath I'll fight you for him  )


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Maz - since it's you we could share?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am glad Roz is still it it - we nearly lost her last series and love her character


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I am so sad its over for another year


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I will miss the show, but did not find this series as captivating as the previous ones. However the episode of last week was really excellent . Yesterday was good but not as good I think?

Anyway, we should write to BBC and ask them to make 2 series a year !  . It is a very good series.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Every Monday forever would suit me.

OMG the episode where the young spook (cannot remember his name) was murdered by Connie was amazing - never saw that coming.

I still miss Adam Carter but the new guy is slowley growing on me.    Roz is still my favourite character on it.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Definitely not enough episodes per series. Casualty seems to finish one series and then be back 2 weeks later with a new one. There again, Spooks probably wouldn't be so fab if it was churned out more. 

Kinda like Lucas. Ros has been great. What's going to happen to Harry then?


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Harry cannot die, he is the backbone of Spooks although would Roz run the show if he was killed off?


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

This is the first series of spooks I have seen as I usually work in the evenings but am on adoption leave  and I loved it 

Might have to watch the other series 

x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Suzie you have too, start from the 1st, I still love the ending on the first series the best - well that the the chip fat episode - both shocking.


----------



## Laura36 (Jun 27, 2007)

Ooh, just seen this spooks thread.  I'm a huge fan. Can't believe Harry may be killed off!
I like Lucas and am happy with him as replacement for Adam.  Ros is brilliant too. I think Malcolm's part is ace, seems bigger than in previous series too.

It's such a shame that it's just a few episodes per year.  May have to get some of the DVD's of the early series to watch.


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

ohhh am going to reserve them at work!  can have a spooks night with dh 

x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Ross is my favorite too. I agree Lucas is good , very different from Adam but as yummy to watch   and I like his acting.
I love Harry too, his lips are quite sexy to watch  I think   he uses them a lot to act. 
I would like to see his old secretary back ( can't remember her name), the one he fell in love with. 3 seasons ago I think. or was it 4? 

Yes, that's right , Spooks once a week, 2 episodes each time, I would not mind. 

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh my god I forgot about her FM, it was so sweet that relationship.    Harry won't be killed off he can't.

Suzie when I watch the early series I find it quite rusty and raw compared to now and the characters are quite different to charecters that are in now, some are original but I won't say who is who or it will spoil it.

Cardifflaura yes Malcolms part has got a lot bigger, dh thought he was going to turn out to be the mole but I said "No way, not Malcolm he is more married to the job than Harry.    Do you remembers sidekick that got killed?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

OMG I nearly had kittens. I though you lot had inside info and Harry is being killed off     I'm betting that Lucas goes to get him back from Russia in the next series 

I loved this series but it was a bit high on the body count! I was gobsmacked that Connie was the mole and even more so when she killed Ben!!! I've watched the last 4 series but didn't really see much of the first few. The first epoisode I saw was the chip fat one and that kind of put me off it    

Must start the count down for next year now 

Maz x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Personnally I preferred the first 3 series of Spooks , it was more edgy and I was really glued to my seat, did not even dare going to the loo!  
This last series is good but not as good. 
However, I love Ross, and always enjoy any episode where she is the center of the attention , as she always make the suspense and the adrenaline going.

I have just realised   that the woman playing Connie in Spooks was also Bridget Jones mother. Can't believe it, such different acting, and appearance, she is good !

Future Mummy


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Its a sad night tonight, won't be the same without Spooks


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

I know ,I  have to make do with Lipstick Jungle on Sky. Not bad , but definetely not the same


----------

